# RIP Bo Diddley



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

No doubt his musical mark was left.

http://www.thestar.com/entertainment/article/435450


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

So many songs were patterned after the famous "Bo Diddley Beat".


RIP to the only guy I've ever seen play an actual plank.:bow:


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Dang. God bless his soul!:bow:


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

was just coming to post this. what a terrible loss. i met him once in the early 90's, super nice man. damn... RIP bo diddley, hope you're having the jam of the ages now.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgzn7VyoqEw&feature=related


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Dang...... got to see him in Thunder Bay in the lated 80's . He even played a rap song. 

Wonder if him and Jimmy McGriff are catching the same train to heaven? He died last week or so.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

RIP. Bo was a true giant, who deserves to be ranked right up there with Muddy, Howlin' Wolf and John Lee Hooker.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sad news...

Does anyone know his real name and the story as to how he got this name (I don't...and I hven't looked into it)? 

I know what a diddley bo(w) is.

May he rest in peace.

Dave


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bo_Diddley


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Well, I must admit I was never a big fan, aside from "Who do you love", but there is no denying his importance in the evolution of Rock n Roll music. 

I met him once in the 80's in a pawn shop on Church Street in Toronto. Seemed like a nice genuine down to earth guy, and for once I wasn't all ga-ga star struck and actually managed to have a regular conversation with him.

Rest in peace Bo Diddley.

Pete


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sad news.

Ive been running through his songs through my head ever since I heard.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

:rockon: Bo... 

I know the world you left behind will, and we owe you a debt for that.


----------

